

Ask HN: EU Stripe Ltd. company customers required to connect with social media? - tomahony

Are there any other EU Stripe users with Ltd. Company accounts?<p>I was trying to sign up and noticed that I was required to connect with either a Google+, Facebook, AngelList (?) or LinkedIn account to &quot;verify my identity&quot;.<p>After getting in touch with their support to inform them that I didn&#x27;t have any of these accounts I was told it was a new requirement introduced to &quot;help avoid fraud&quot; and that I wouldn&#x27;t be able to activate without it.<p>Am I missing something or is this a totally redundant requirement? I can&#x27;t fathom how this prevents fraud and I think it&#x27;s crazy to require business customer to provide these connections when they have access to government documents that would easily verity identity
======
mtmail
Digitalocean does something similar when you want to use some of their higher
powered virtual machines. Even after you provided credit card information and
the first invoice was paid. Suddenly they need justification, Twitter handle,
blog or other proof that you're real.

